# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Help me locate front sight aperture and carrying handle for AR?

## Intoxiklown

My newest AR addition is a Bushmaster C15 (Deal was too GOOD to turn down). Apparently my internet kung fu is weak, as I am having a hard time finding a A2 style front sight aperture for this rifle. The carrying handle is easy, but finding the front aperture is proving different as the way it will mount is on the barrel itself as opposed to a rail.

Help a brother out?

----------


## brushfire

CDNNinvestments.com has them all the time.  They've got a really antiquated sales/marketing model, but their catalog should list 1 or 2.  You're looking for the carbine carry handle that is 6/3 marked on the elevation drum.  Same thing for the front sight post.

----------


## Intoxiklown

Grrrr

So far it looks like I'm going to have to buy a small rail kit to mount on the gas block......

If I didn't despise optics on an AR, this would be a lot easier.....lol

----------

